# Perfect match



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thinking of getting the 12 foot Tica,need to know how that rod would pair up with the Diawa Slosh 30.

FYI: Just purchased an Okuma Convecter 20 reel from Boaters World for $60 clams-I am thinking the price for the levelwind casting reel is a deal.I paired it up with a 6 foot med-heavy Ugly Stick for Spade fishing @ the Tower this summer.I have 2 Okuma spinning reels,the AV50 and THe AV 65,has anyone on this board fished with Okuma's casting reels?Any particular quirks I need to be prepared for?ex:The levelwind gearing is crap.....
Some1 give me the 411.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

The Tica and Slosh 30 would match perfectly. Also try using 20lb or 25lb line.

My .02 cent worth 

Rick


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

I have an Okuma TI-50 that I use for my fighting reel while pin rigging aned occasional bottom fishing. Great drag and no problems even after fighting 100+ pound rays.

I agree with Fishman on the Tica/SLOSH 30 match. 20 pound test is all you need.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

The Daiwa reels kick butt! I have the 30 series and my casting distance has more than doubled since I started using it!


----------



## got'em hooked (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey guy's I have a couple of bait casters I would like to use but lack the skills. How do you stop the spaghetti effect.


----------

